# Toro model 26622- suzuki engine



## BIGB (Jan 15, 2012)

Can this carb be rebuilt? Cant keep it running. Carb has been off and cleaned several times by running cleaner thru all jets ,wire thru ports. It will run only at low speed if the throttle plate is in choke posistion, as soon as you let it have air by opening the plate it will stall. The engine also surges, the governor is constantly trying to compansate.i have sprayed cleaner around the carb while it is trying to run but no change in performance. Am i going in the right direction by carberation? And if i am, the carb drawings im looking at from toro dont seem to have valve seats. Will a carb kit for $50 help this carb or do i need to buy a new one. The mower is an oldy but goody but the carb costs $250.i need some advise as my patiance wears thin.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure sounds like it is still a fuel issue. There is a pilot jet, main jet and main nozzle. Have you cleaned all 3? There have been times I have overlooked the pilot jet, which is on the top of this carb. The mail nozzle can have a few very small pin holes that need to be cleaned as does the pilot jet. The pilot jet has one very small pin hole through the center of it. I use a micro drill bit, starting with the smallest, like a #75 and continuing until the next larger bit does not fit.


----------



## BIGB (Jan 15, 2012)

Done every thing. Do you know if the seats can be replaced can it be rebuilt? This is my question. I agree it is a carb issue.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

On some of the carburetors, the seat can be replaced. Are you getting fuel in the float bowl? Usually you will only need to replace the seat, when you can't get it to stop flooding. Your issue sounds like a plugged main jet and or nozzle, or possibly an air leak between the carburetor and cylinder head.


----------



## BIGB (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanx for the reply. I believe its clean , every thing seems to be in working order until start up. Starting fluid directed at mounting gaskets is my next move to check for leaks. This carb has been on and off the mower at least 5x during my attemps to make this repair.nothing has changed. I am begining to suspect the mounting gasket ,it hasnt been changed.am i on track in your opinion. Keep in mind,the reason i removed the carb in the first place was because it wouldnt start at all. Now i am getting some results


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It would have to be a pretty good air leak, I am still more inclined to believe the problem is in the carburetor. Does the fuel bowl fill with fuel?


----------



## BIGB (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes the bowel gets a good flow of fuel,the float has no fuel in it and seems to function properly


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would remove the main jet and nozzle and have another look at it. From your description, it really sounds like fuel is not metering through like it should.


----------



## BIGB (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, ill try aything. Iwill consentrate on the main jet.ill let you know in about 2 weeks thanx


----------

